# Anybody detailing in Singapore?



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

Specifically, where do you buy your products from? I used to use CYC and Autopia but shipping prices seem to have gone through the roof. £99 to ship a foam gun that costs £40 doesn't make sense!


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

why you do not buy from ebay? I assume that you are a hobbyist.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

If it is quality products that you are looking for then check out ArtDeShine, a Singapore based brand. Alfred (the founder of the company) used to be active on here up until a couple of years ago and the ArtDeShine products were great quality. Unfortunately they aren’t available in the UK now and in the same way you are finding it expensive to source UK products, we in the UK would have the same issue trying to buy from Singapore. However, prices should be reasonable for Singapore residents, so why not take a look at their products? I know I would if I was in Singapore.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I can recommend ADS Obsidian Wax and Nano Gloss Paint sealant
https://artdeshine.shop/collections/artdeshine-obsidian-wax


----------

